# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Bramah Style Key

## HoL

Artifact No: 1947/001
Key: *Bramah style.*
CoR: England. Dt: 19th century.
Sz: 79mm (50mm folded). Mt: steel. Wt: 26g.
Folding, 6 slider with a wire bow.

----------

